# Boot manger not working



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey folks,
I see a lot of people using boot manager with no problem, loading up ics builds and trying different ROMS, yet I can't seem to get it to work. Am I missing something? I have it set for the large boot image, ice tried regular installs and nandroid restores, but they never boot. I get stuck at the htc splash screen and leave it for a good while (about ten to twenty minutes sometimes) and no luck. Has anyone else had this issue and resolved it? Thanks for the help.

** If you have nothing productive to add to the conversation, than just shut up..... No one wants to hear you bicker**

Sent from my Thunderbolt. running InfectedRom


----------



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a couple of questions.
1 Did you set your display to not turn off? If your display screen turns off during the install process it will bork your ROM.
2 Did you load the ROM to ext 2 or ext 4? I have a couple of ROMs that had to be loaded on ext 4 but ext 2 works most of the time.
3 Did you try the troubleshooting page at init2winit? GFlam is almost always there to help out when needed. I mean he wrote the app and wants everyone to have a very good time with it.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Bought this app yesterday and I have the same problems. Haven't had time to research what I might be doing wrong, but after it failed the first time I changed setting to keep screen on, and I tried both ext 2 and 4. Tried both a ics and sense rom , same problems as OP, hangs at white HTC screen.


----------



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

RCMarks314 said:


> Just a couple of questions.
> 1 Did you set your display to not turn off? If your display screen turns off during the install process it will bork your ROM.
> 2 Did you load the ROM to ext 2 or ext 4? I have a couple of ROMs that had to be loaded on ext 4 but ext 2 works most of the time.
> 3 Did you try the troubleshooting page at init2winit? GFlam is almost always there to help out when needed. I mean he wrote the app and wants everyone to have a very good time with it.


Ok so I did try set it to keep the screen on, and I've tried both ext2 and ext4. I haven't looked very closely at the troubleshooting page but I know that in the video which I didn't get a chance to view it in its entirety, said that nandroid restores take care of most issues. That hasn't worked either. I'll check out that section on their forums to see, but from what I've read I've done most everything they ask.

** If you have nothing productive to add to the conversation, than just shut up..... No one wants to hear you bicker**

Sent from my Thunderbolt. running InfectedRom


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

robnez said:


> Ok so I did try set it to keep the screen on, and I've tried both ext2 and ext4. I haven't looked very closely at the troubleshooting page but I know that in the video which I didn't get a chance to view it in its entirety, said that nandroid restores take care of most issues. That hasn't worked either. I'll check out that section on their forums to see, but from what I've read I've done most everything they ask.
> 
> ** If you have nothing productive to add to the conversation, than just shut up..... No one wants to hear you bicker**
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt. running InfectedRom


Same here. I've posted in the specific rom topics, but haven't had one response yet.
If you get good info from the website, please pass it on here.

DougB.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, I've had some success!
Make sure you have enough free space on your SD card.
I started with only 2.5Gb free. Apparently that was not enough.
I cleaned out my card to around 16Gb free and Viola! It works.
Fills back up quick though.

Make sure you check those 2 boxes mentioned earlier as well.

DougB.


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

I enabled the Large images option or whatever it's called and it made all my issues go away.


----------



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

Turd Furguson said:


> I enabled the Large images option or whatever it's called and it made all my issues go away.


Mentioned in the original post that it wasn't working with large images. Already tried that. Thanks for the reply though!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

This is what usually makes it work for me, I know you said you tried some of the steps,

1. Screen on during install
2. Force Large boot img
3. Ext 2
4. Wipe all 3

I never had anything working in ext4.

You need a lot of free space on the sd card. And ROM will usually run slower in boot manager so have patience for it to boot. If it goes beyond 5 minutes on HTC maybe then you have an issue.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> This is what usually makes it work for me, I know you said you tried some of the steps,
> 
> 1. Screen on during install
> 2. Force Large boot img
> ...


still havent gotten this to work, i've read that the first boot takes longer, is 5 minutes normal?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## robnez (Jan 7, 2012)

redbelly said:


> still havent gotten this to work, i've read that the first boot takes longer, is 5 minutes normal?
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


I've heard that can be normal, but usually waiting much longer means there's an issue. I waited about twenty minutes on ROMS that were only supposed to take a minute or two to load. Never loaded and still having issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

